# What antennas should I buy for the intel 9560 wifi card I just installed?



## clawhammer (Mar 2, 2019)

I just installed on my desktop tower and was wondering do I get antennas and plug into the 9560 card are do I need to get something else? thanks.


----------



## aht0 (Mar 2, 2019)

Get "standard" dual-band WiFi antennas? If your WiFi card came from Mikrotik by chance, you'd need antennas with bigger, MMCX connectors.


----------

